# onunla ilgili v onun hakkında



## G_mut

Hi everybody. Are _onunla ilgili _and _onun hakkında_ totally equivalent? I came across the following sentence:

_O benim onunla ilgili fikrim değil _= That's not what I think/my idea about him/her.
Would _O benim onun hakkında fikrim değil  _mean the same?

Also about the syntax, would it be correct to rearrange the above sentences so that they read:
_O onunla ilgili benim fikrim değil _
_O onun hakkında benim fikrim değil ?
_
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## srknpower

Yes, they mean the same but I would say it would be better if you used a comma after “O”. 

Yes, also you can arrange the sentences those ways.


----------



## G_mut

Thanks a lot skrnpower! And yes, you're right, I should've used a comma after O


----------



## Rallino

Geia sas,

I don't know about srknpower, but I can't imagine anyone saying those sentences. 
I would suggest something like: _Ben onun hakkında böyle düşünmüyorum._


----------



## srknpower

Rallino said:


> Geia sas,
> 
> I don't know about srknpower, but I can't imagine anyone saying those sentences.
> I would suggest something like: _Ben onun hakkında böyle düşünmüyorum._


Pardon, anlayamadım. Sizce G_mut’ un yazdıkları Türkçe’ de doğru değil mi?


----------



## Rallino

Bence değil. Kimse böyle demez.


----------



## srknpower

Rallino said:


> Bence değil. Kimse böyle demez.


Pek “idiomatic” değil bence de ama sonuçta aynı anlama geliyorlar. Ondan bir şey demedim


----------



## G_mut

Thank you all for your answers. I understand that although the sentences I wrote may be grammatically correct, they are not idiomatic, that is they would sound weird to a native speaker, correct? Moderatoukos made a suggestion which, coming from a native speaker, I take it sounds natural. Anyone else can suggest another way for conveying the same message?


----------



## srknpower

G_mut said:


> Thank you all for your answers. I understand that although the sentences I wrote may be grammatically correct, they are not idiomatic, that is they would sound weird to a native speaker, correct? If yes, is Moderatoukos's suggestion more natural?


Yes, your sentences are grammatically correct but a bit complicated. For that reason, they are less idiomatic to our ears.


----------



## G_mut

I really appreciate your time and help. I guess I must be more careful about where I look for sentences


----------



## srknpower

G_mut said:


> Thank you all for your answers. I understand that although the sentences I wrote may be grammatically correct, they are not idiomatic, that is they would sound weird to a native speaker, correct? Moderatoukos made a suggestion which, coming from a native speaker, I take it sounds natural. Anyone else can suggest another way for conveying the same message?


Bence o böyle biri değil.

You can write what you want in the place of “böyle”.

For example
Bence G_mut başarısız ve tembel biri değil.


----------



## Rallino

G_mut said:


> Thank you all for your answers. I understand that although the sentences I wrote may be grammatically correct, they are not idiomatic, that is they would sound weird to a native speaker, correct? Moderatoukos made a suggestion which, coming from a native speaker, I take it sounds natural. Anyone else can suggest another way for conveying the same message?


My reply might have come off as a little rude, but it wasn't my intention. 

Srknpower's suggestions in post #11 are good. Alternatively, you could say: _Benim onun hakkındaki düşüncelerim bu yönde değil. _(literally: My thoughts about him/her are not in this direction.)


----------



## G_mut

Thanks a lot srknpower. I don't know about _başarısız_ but I'm definitely not _tembel_


----------



## G_mut

Rallino said:


> My reply might have come off as a little rude, but it wasn't my intention.
> 
> Srknpower's suggestions in post #11 are good. Alternatively, you could say: _Benim onun hakkındaki düşüncelerim bu yönde değil. _(literally: My thoughts about him/her are not in this direction.)



I don't think anyone took it as such, quite the contrary. I, for one, really appreciated and enjoyed your little debate in Turkish


----------

